

Show HN: I made a song for your landing page video - MattBearman

Some of you may know me as a freelance developer and the founder of BugMuncher, but my primary passion in life is actually music.<p>I've recently decided to have a go at making some money from my music by submitting songs to Audio Jungle. So far I've only submitted 2 songs, but both were approved for sale first time, so I guess I'm doing something right :)<p>My second submission is a song I wrote specifically with tech start-ups' landing page videos in mind:<p>http://audiojungle.net/item/introducing-success/3581039<p>Hopefully it can find a home on someone's landing page :)
======
face7hill
Awesome, I always wondered where I could find nice soundtracks like this for
demos. Good stuff.

------
sixQuarks
I love it. Plus this is a smart way to market your work.

~~~
MattBearman
Thank you kind sir :) I've got another couple of start-up focused tracks like
this which I'll be publishing soon.

